# Sub 20K skiffs



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

I was in the market for a used skiff with a 10K budget. I've started fishing more and more and decided to up my budget to around 15K for a used HB, Dolphin, Maverick... It seems these boat have become harder and harder to find, and if you do find one they want top dollar or even more than what their worth. (IMO) I've decide to start looking at new skiffs at a under 20K budget.

This is what I've come up with...

Ankona: They just don't do it for me.
BT Micro: I just don't like the lay out of the skiff.
Bossman Karma: Haven't heard the best of reviews, but the price is right. (If anyone has had any luck with them please chime in.)
ECC Glide: Love the look and layout of the skiff but its at the top if not out of my budget with a 30hp.
And there was a SI Prowler: 17K BMT, LED's, & TT But it looks like their no longer being built. :'( :'( :'(

If any one has any advice on these skiffs or another option please let me know. THANKS!!!!


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

Kingdom boatworks, their new on the market but at their price point you could get one decked out


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

There is a brand new Mavrick Micro Tiller, 2013, $21,450 asking, at Ingman Marine in Port Charlotte, Fl. It has been there a long time and they want to get rid of it. Lots of storage with an F40 Yami. They stopped making them this year. I think they put it on our classified section recently. They were asking $31,000 originally. Engine comes with 5 year warranty and I am sure the skiff has warranty as well with Mavrick. It's a pretty cool little skiff. I think it did not sell because of the tiller.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

You could get a Maverick or Hewes on the used market for that kind of $$$


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

What Species of fish do you want to target. What type of fishing do you fell most comfortable with? Do you like to pole? Most people do not! How about a trolling motor?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

I live on Spruce Creek in Port Orange but hell any boat can fish that if you know it. I fish the lagoon, tiger shoals and north for the most part. My good friend/fishing partner has a a bay fisher and we just started getting hard core into SW fishing (we both grew up FW fishing). Lets just say we're tired of pushing the boat and seeing fish but not being able to get to them. As of what I'm looking for is something that gets super skinny but will run high 20's low 30's. I don't think trolling motors belong on technical poling skiffs. (IMO)


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1390014058

Runs shallow, gets super skinny and poles easy....


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

> I live on Spruce Creek in Port Orange but hell any boat can fish that if you know it. I fish the lagoon, tiger shoals and north for t[glow=yellow,2,300][/glow]he most part. My good friend/fishing partner has a a bay fisher  and we just started getting hard core into SW fishing (we both grew up FW fishing). Lets just say we're tired of pushing the boat and seeing fish but not being able to get to them. As of what I'm looking for is something that gets super skinny but will run high 20's low 30's. I don't think trolling motors belong on technical poling skiffs. (IMO)



Could not agree with you more. No need for extra crap on "technical poling skiff" in my opinion.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

How much weight does a mount add?  Are you going to pole an intracoastal canal for snook and tarpon?  Ever do any fresh water fishing with the boat?

If you know you're going to pole a fishery, then leave the trolling motor at home.

To each their own, but exclusivity without harm to performance belies some sort of snobbery.

A trolling motor mount makes my skiff a lot more versatile.

The HB circle jerk is reaching it's winter crescendo now.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

> > I live on Spruce Creek in Port Orange but hell any boat can fish that if you know it. I fish the lagoon, tiger shoals and north for t[glow=yellow,2,300][/glow]he most part. My good friend/fishing partner has a a bay fisher  and we just started getting hard core into SW fishing (we both grew up FW fishing). Lets just say we're tired of pushing the boat and seeing fish but not being able to get to them. As of what I'm looking for is something that gets super skinny but will run high 20's low 30's. I don't think trolling motors belong on technical poling skiffs. (IMO)
> 
> 
> 
> Could not agree with you more.  No need for extra crap on "technical poling skiff" in my opinion.


Just want to comment not argue...

Pole around all day in NE Florida way up in the tidal creeks where its too shallow to use a trolling motor at high tide then fish the outgoing to low tide moving around with a trolling motor. Hook a large trout/red/or flounder and hit the anchor button and forget about where the boat is going. A trolling motor is nice to have when Fishing an out going tide up here where tidal differences average 5 to 7 feet.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

Just want to clarify. I didn't mean trolling motors have no business on a flats boat. Just not on what I'm in the market for. (60"x16-18' micros) I fish a lot of spruce creek and dock lights from nsb-oak hill at nights where covering water is the key and a trolling motor is a must. I live on spruce creek and own a canoe (that's gets me to my wading spots) and have a neighbors 18' century that sits in our doc slip that I have free reins to for trade off as letting him use our slip. And my buddy has a 16' BF that fishes the lagoon just fine till winter came and the water dropped. I'm just looking for an in between boat to fish the lagoon. I just started fishing tournaments and am looking for a boat that will run/draft skinny.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

OK, your're fishing the "easy" coast, have a $20k budget and want to run shallow and fish tournaments.

For tournaments fishing shallow, 18' or thereabouts is optimum.  For 18' tournament fishing, 115 to 150 hp is optimum because you usually need to cover a lot of ground and waste little time getting there.  You'll be fishing shallow, but mostly over sandy/soft bottoms.  Personally, I prefer used and to let someone else take the huge hit you'll get buying new.  When buying used, 90% of the risk is the motor, so spend most of your time making sure the motor is good. Here are a few from CL that might do the job. These are not your typical microskiff "fashion" boats:

http://tampa.craigslist.org/psc/boa/4211811451.html
You'll have to look a long time to find anyone who'll badmouth ActionCraft.

http://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/boa/4303138441.html
A little big but a nice boat.

http://tampa.craigslist.org/pnl/bod/4254315330.html
These boats are very well made, and the best in chop for their size.  They're a little heavy, but well worth a look.  A phenomenal tournament boat.

http://lakeland.craigslist.org/boa/4274122168.html
Another Proline and has a nice trolling motor.

http://spacecoast.craigslist.org/boa/4300869377.html
Ranger is another brand that gets no play on microskiff.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

> How much weight does a mount add?  Are you going to pole an intracoastal canal for snook and tarpon?  Ever do any fresh water fishing with the boat?
> 
> If you know you're going to pole a fishery, then leave the trolling motor at home.
> 
> ...


A "technical POLING skiff". Designed for use with a "push pole". 

Nothing against trolling motors at all, just not on "technical POLING skiffs". 

In MY OPINION.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

If that skiff is your only boat, does it preclude you from using it in areas without flats?

Enough with the semantics.

A one pound puck doesn't do anything but affect a skiff's aesthetics.


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

[smiley=popcorn2.gif] This could get interesting!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

[smiley=popcorn2.gif] [smiley=computermad.gif] [smiley=fun_84.gif]
Sheesh


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Sit down, settle down, cause the CIRCUS just hit town.....does anyone see a CLOWN?!!!???!! [smiley=doh1.gif] [smiley=officeslave.gif] [smiley=partyguy.gif]


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

> If that skiff is your only boat, does it preclude you from using it in areas without flats?
> 
> Enough with the semantics.
> 
> A one pound puck doesn't do anything but affect a skiff's aesthetics.


Trolling motor, battery(s), on board charger, trolling motor mount, etc. 

Call it what you want..... I prefer old school. "I" believe in complete simplicity regarding "technical poling skiffs". No trolling motors, no extra batteries, no on board chargers, etc etc etc. Just my opinion. 

If you like to use a trolling motor good for you. I hope it makes your day on the water more pleasurable. 

"I" use my " technical poling skiff" for fishing the extreme shallows in all conditions. Any extra "crap" on the boat is either in the way, or adding unnecessary weight. 

I think we should define a "technical poling skiff". Better suited for another thread.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> > If that skiff is your only boat, does it preclude you from using it in areas without flats?
> >
> > Enough with the semantics.
> >
> ...


wow


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

I get where you are coming from, I do.

To exclude the possibility of having a technical poling skiff rigged with a trolling motor mount, and quick releases on the battery terminals (no need for a two batteries on a light skiff) however, means excluding certain types of fishing.  A separate charger is not often needed (albeit I have one).

For those that own one boat, and would like it to do a little more, I think it quite acceptable to install quick releases for that purpose.

We all would like to run a tiller with an open layout, take a "crap" before going out, and be on a constant diet if we ONLY pole. 

IMO, I just don't see how trolling motor and technical poling skiff are mutually exclusive.

I respect your opinion as a purist and wish I could reach that level financially, but I can't afford it.


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

> I get where you are coming from, I do.


 Me too.  He's coming from WAYYYYYYYYY up there on high.  



> To exclude the possibility of having a technical poling skiff rigged with a trolling motor mount, and quick releases on the battery terminals (no need for a two batteries on a light skiff) however, means excluding certain types of fishing.  A separate charger is not often needed (albeit I have one).
> 
> For those that own one boat, and would like it to do a little more, I think it quite acceptable to install quick releases for that purpose.
> 
> ...


 Ditto



> I respect your opinion as a purist


That makes one of us.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Just the name "Technical Poling Skiff" implies elitism. What's so "technical" about a little boat that can be poled? People have poled boats ranging from dugout canoes to barges ever since Noah. Ever hear of a "Technical Poling Barge"? 

Microskiff is a fine resource, but there's a faction here that's obsessed with smelling their own farts and $80K plastic boats that do no more than a $2K jon or a $1K square back canoe. But that's OK. The economy needs the boost and they give the rest of us a laugh at the ramp.

I'm really shooting for humor here. Forgive me if I touched any sensitive spots.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Ha


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

> Just the name "Technical Poling Skiff" implies elitism.  What's so "technical" about a little boat that can be poled?  People have poled boats ranging from dugout canoes to barges ever since Noah.  Ever hear of a "Technical Poling Barge"?
> 
> Microskiff is a fine resource, but there's a faction here that's obsessed with smelling their own farts and $80K plastic boats that do no more than a $2K jon or a $1K square back canoe.  But that's OK.  The economy needs the boost and they give the rest of us a laugh at the ramp.
> 
> I'm really shooting for humor here.  Forgive me if I touched any sensitive spots.


See, I modified my post because I thought I was too harsh, but then you used the word I used, and now I'm upset with myself for modifying it. 

Elitistville. THAT'S where he's coming from. 

I feel better now. I think next time I go fishing, I'm gonna troll, AND use live bait...no...DEAD bait.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

If you just want to pole go for it. It doesn't matter to anyone on here who wants to talk u into a trolling motor. They are not in your boat and should not care what u want to do. Pole on brother and catch more fish than a TM


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

> If you just want to pole go for it. It doesn't matter to anyone on here who wants to talk u into a trolling motor. They are not in your boat and should not care what u want to do. Pole on brother and catch more fish than a TM


That's on the assumption everyone here is from south Florida. I'll take my TM thru the LA marsh, you take your pole and have it sink three feet down into the marsh mud every time you put it down. We'll see who catches more fish lol. 

Anyway, it's a location thing is the point. I don't have nice hard sandy bottoms to pole around in. I'll have a TM AND a push pole on my boat.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

> How much weight does a mount add?  Are you going to pole an intracoastal canal for snook and tarpon?  Ever do any fresh water fishing with the boat?
> 
> If you know you're going to pole a fishery, then leave the trolling motor at home.
> 
> ...



Hey, he started this with the HB circle jerk and snobbery comment.  No need for that.


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

> Hey, he started this with the HB circle jerk and snobbery comment.  No need for that.


Do you use live bait? Or strictly artificials? Just curious.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

What a bunch of guana---- buy a basic flats boat and snow shoes on stilts and leave the HB boys in deep water. [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

> > Hey, he started this with the HB circle jerk and snobbery comment.  No need for that.
> 
> 
> Do you use live bait?  Or strictly artificials?  Just curious.


Throwing flies fishhead and occasionally crustaceans.


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

HB haters   ;D. Stop  :'(


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

> > > Hey, he started this with the HB circle jerk and snobbery comment.  No need for that.
> >
> >
> > Do you use live bait?  Or strictly artificials?  Just curious.
> ...


See, and I don't use live bait, (and certainly not dead bait)but I don't begrudge anyone that does.  Good for you, hope you catch lots of fish with your methods.  Just saying, before you go all purist, make sure you're all purist.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

> > > > Hey, he started this with the HB circle jerk and snobbery comment.  No need for that.
> > >
> > >
> > > Do you use live bait?  Or strictly artificials?  Just curious.
> ...


Who did I begrudge? Besides the HB circle jerk worm


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

This isn't offensive...



> Any extra "crap" on the boat


Basically, we do it different than you, then we're doing it wrong. 


But let's derail for a moment. Again, I grew up in LA and live in MS, I fish the LA marsh. What exactly is a "crustacean well"? I've seen that mentioned several times here. Is it for shrimp? We just call that a bait well. Or is it for crabs? Permit fishing with crabs, I guess? We don't have Permits, so I don't guess it'd be something we'd do in LA.


----------



## billfishguy17 (Jan 30, 2014)

What about a fixer-upper. I am sure the resources on this site could get you going and stay within budget.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I truly don't understand the whole live bait, deadbait, artificial, fly only madness. I use all of those options whenever is most opportunistic. Anyone ever throw a fly at a school of dolphin or blackfin tuna? Or watch a sail come up in a kite bait 20ft from your boat? See, either way I dont see how that can't be fun?? Some folks here are strictly fly in shallow water only, and I'm fine with that, do what you do, but to me variety is the spice of life.

By the way, this summer I plan on kitefishing from my skiff for tarpon on the flats
Say it ain't so


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

I agree Cutrunner. And likewise, there are reasons to own a flats boat with a TM on it. It doesn't make it "wrong", and certainly doesn't make it "crap". I was just pointing out how if you're gonna claim "purist" for one thing, but not another, that's kinda silly. 

And FWIW, I HAVE been known to use live bait for trout in the summer.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I pole the flats 95% of the time, but having the ipilot on quick release gives me the versatility to hit up some docks or go bass fish. Plus it makes fishing a lot easier when you have little kids on board. Whatever fits your style. 

The good thing about a TM is you can alway add one if you feel like it would open up your opportunities.


As for sub 20k skiffs Ankona would probably be one of the best options. I know Kingdom is just releasing a new skiff. The glide is also in that range I believe. You can also find a used HPX in that price range.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Capt. E, I apologize. My comments were out of line concerning HB and snobbery. It's your opinion, and you're entitled to it.

Shake?


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

Wow, and to think I waded into this thread to read about sub 20K skiffs.


----------



## RTS (Jul 9, 2012)

> Wow, and to think I waded into this thread to read about sub 20K skiffs.


Yeah, what a waste of time  

This site was founded on "all skiffs equal" and we tried to help members with their needs, not ours.  Seems every thread, someone thinks something is "wrong" and doesn't pay attention to the OP's request.  

If you don't know the answer, the answer is NOT to try to change the persons mind but "suggestion" often can be an eye opener for the OP.

Funny how some "experts" on this site don't even own a MS but rather flats boats or bay boats exceeding 100 hp. :

For those who don't get HB, plenty of info on this site without starting a new thread that leads to bashing. If you don't get it, don't buy one, simple.

If you have never been on the MS in the topic, I don't see how one would be qualified to even comment.  

Rant off but I'm would hope when I check back again in a few weeks it's not the same old BS. :



> I was in the market for a used skiff with a 10K budget.  I've started fishing more and more and decided to up my budget to around 15K for a used HB, Dolphin, Maverick...  It seems these boat have become harder and harder to find, and if you do find one they want top dollar or even more than what their worth. (IMO) I've decide to start looking at new skiffs at a under 20K budget.
> 
> This is what I've come up with...
> 
> ...


Be patient, those hulls pop up once in a while and at the right price. It was only a few weeks ago I had a lead on an original 16 Whip, private sale. 

Have you talked to or checked out Harry Spear?

http://spearflatsskiffs.com/

Personally for me, it's HB or Spear (in no particular order. ;D ;D)


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

^winter time
This happens every year


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

> ^winter time
> This happens every year


 ;D  ;D


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Have you talked to or checked out Harry Spear?

I know Harry and he builds great boats but I have not ridden in one ALS I wish he put some chines on his hulls


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks for the info Skiff Junky. I totally forgot about spear boats. I remember seeing a review on them. Maybe on SKinnyskiff. Ill have to check them out. And I need to work on my patients. I want a skiff and I want it now.   

And to anyone I offended with my earlier comment "Trolling motors don't belong on a technical poling skiffs" like I said. Not on what I'm looking for +/- 60" beam (IMO) But who am I to express my opinion on a form when I'm asking others their opinions on a "SUB 20K SKIFF"


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

As far as 60 inch beam skiffs go my shortlist would include skull island, beavertail micro and the ecc glide


----------



## Jal78 (Feb 3, 2014)

> There is a brand new Mavrick Micro Tiller, 2013, $21,450 asking, at Ingman Marine in Port Charlotte, Fl.  It has been there a long time and they want to get rid of it.  Lots of storage with an F40 Yami.  They stopped making them this year.  I think they put it on our classified section recently.  They were asking $31,000 originally.  Engine comes with 5 year warranty and I am sure the skiff has warranty as well with Mavrick.  It's a pretty cool little skiff.  I think it did not sell because of the tiller.


I second this recommendation. This very boat was on my short list last year when I was shopping around. I took it out for a wet test and it is a really cool little skiff, I ended up increasing my budget once again to get something with a little more comfort features for longer runs. The price is even better now.


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

Spruce..You should really take a look at the IPB 16. Just saying.....


----------



## firefish (Jan 16, 2014)

WOW ! I just looked at their website, and you can spend 20G Quick!! Basic setup almost 18 !!! I know its Brand new but ,,,,,,makes a used Highend skiff look pretty good.


----------



## Generic9007 (Apr 20, 2011)

SpruceCreek - PM Sent


----------



## --AL-- (Nov 28, 2012)

Technical or not there is no skiff that can submerge to 20k feet...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

You must not be up to date with the new technical poling skiffs!!!! ;D  ;D  ;D 

Kicker is you have to use a trolling motor to reach those depths.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

there is not a skiff out there that will cost u less than 20G in the long run   [smiley=beavis-bang-your-head.gif]


----------

